# Has anyone had any difficulty getting paid by sportsspread dot com ?



## Brendan Burgess (5 Jul 2016)

A friend of mine in the UK has asked me about this Irish company. He is having difficulty in getting paid by them.

They appear to be still trading

http://www.sportsspread.com//Default.aspx

But I don't know what company or individual is behind it.

An executive who is dealing with his account was declared bankrupt about two years ago.

http://community.betfair.com/genera...tsspread-executives-bankrupt#flvWelcomeHeader

I see payment issues have often been reported in the past

*Sports Spread payment issues | Bookmakers Forum*

If they refuse outright to pay him, what options are open? I presume it's not regulated? 

I see that they were successfully sued recently

*Punter wins legal battle against Dublin betting company · TheJournal.ie*

Is there any way to get these guys closed down? 


Brendan


----------



## Fella (5 Jul 2016)

I've used them in the past and been paid . I've read on gambling forums they have been slow pay or no pay for a while now. Even reputable companies can get away with slow or no pay for a long time , there is often very little you can do to get paid other than go to court, the regulators are useless . I've written off almost 6 figures over the years , companies going bust only to reopen under a new name etc.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Jul 2016)

Thanks Fella 

Do they need a bookmaker's license in Ireland? 

I remember in the past that people who had a dispute with an ordinary bookmaker used to object to the renewal of their annual license.

I imagine that such an objection might be cheaper than going to court? 

A lot of their clients are overseas, so they can't easily take action in an Irish court.



Brendan


----------



## Fella (5 Jul 2016)

I've asked a guy I know who was waiting on payment from them, he said - back in 2014 he didn't pursue it much more as it was a low amount. Sportspread doesn't need a bookmaker license as its a spread betting business not a traditional bookmakers. 
I've just had a look at the website and in the terms they say they stopped taking Irish customers in 2015. I'd say your friend will have trouble getting paid unless it's a large amount it's probably best to right it off , which is often the case with gambling firms unfortunately. 

A good friend of mine openned an account with a household name bookmaker over Cheltenham deposited 20k over the week , won 80k when he went to withdraw the 100k the bookmaker asked for bank statement showing proof of income (they say they can ask for this for money laundering reasons) his bank statement had a transfer from another account in the name of someone who previously held an account with same bookmaker and that was enough for the bookmaker to void all winnings and just return deposit . This is the arguably the most recognised bookmaker in Ireland and uk. 
He has been contacting regulators about this case but has had no joy so far and it's unlikely he will.


----------

